# texting from a tablet?



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a tablet and I am looking specifically for a texting app. It only uses a wifi connection, so there is no phone # attached to it. Can someone please suggest a specific app which would allow me to text? I have an Acer A100 and I am about to upgrade to ICS. Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Without a wireless network plan you won't be able to text at all. For texting the device requires a phone number to send the text to and from. You also need a stable network connection to do so. (Example: 3G and 4G).

As I suggested in your other post there are some "free" texting apps that you can download. But they do require a Wifi connection.


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have wifi. I am confused. You said you can't text without a phone plan. I have a cell phone, but I don't have a plan for my tablet. So, if you could clarify,that would be good. Do you know a specific app that I could use because I was overwhelmed by the group of apps? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Without any 3rd party app from the Play Store the tablet alone can not text. Even with a cell phone or a data plan for your tablet texting is still not an option.

If you download a 3rd party app such as this one. Then you can text for free up to x amount of messages with a fake phone number.

What I meant by the wifi connection is that if you are in your car, lets say, you would not be able to recieve any text messages without a data plan from a cell phone carrier. Your home wifi only works at home.


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the clarification. I understand you have to have some connection. I thought you should have to be able to text as long as you had some kind of connection. Thank you, for clarifying and your suggestion for the texting app. I will look into that app.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can text using skype, textplus, google, or other apps. Just do a search for texting in google play. you can text through your email accounts without using any apps - you will have to know the carrier


----------



## LoungeLizard76 (Sep 18, 2012)

Actually there is a 3rd party app on the play store called mysms that you can sign up and use your cell number to text. I have been using it for about 3 months now and love it


----------

